# Vision Metron 40 tubular



## dguerrab (Oct 2, 2015)

I just bought a used pair of Vision Metron 40 tubular rims. On the web page it says it has 24mm rim and the minimum requirement is a 23mm tire. On my rims, 21mm tubes were installed, is that dangerous to handle, what problem could arise from this. Anybody know? I'm new to tubulars and carbon rims.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Try the Wheels and Tires forum.


----------



## dguerrab (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok, will do! Thanks


----------

